# Allonby Cumbria Coast



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

To the North & Southof the village of Alonby are some car parks
At weekends there are several surfers who use these to 'camp' the night
Best to be prepared to move on in the morning


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

*allonby*

Most of these sites have no parking signs for caravans. there are three good caravan sites in the village and a CL site towards Silloth


----------

